# Recent DC Blast Before and Afters



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2013)

Not really a log, just a picture update...

I just finished up a 14 week DC blast using the 3-way split under the guidance of Scott Stevenson (Dante's Official DC coach).  I started the blast in November just after I got my GI system healed up.  So when I started, my weight was down pretty low but this blast really packed it on for me and I could not be happier with the progress.  Not only am I bigger and stronger, I feel immensely better and my overall health has improved significantly.  I gained over 40 pounds in the past 14 weeks!

I realize I gained some fat, but after Scott and I saw how quickly I dropped fat last time I dieted, I am not concerned at all. 

I think the biggest change has been my leg size


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

Where'd you neck go. lol!  Great progress Atom!  

When is your next show?  You could could probably pack on 20 more pounds if its late in the year.  But looking how low your BF is right now, if you were to gain 20 more, I don't think you'll be a bantam.  Awesome job!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> Where'd you neck go. lol!  Great progress Atom!
> 
> When is your next show?  You could could probably pack on 20 more pounds if its late in the year.  But looking how low your BF is right now, if you were to gain 20 more, I don't think you'll be a bantam.  Awesome job!



Thanks Brotha!

I haven't had my BF checked officially.  We use skinfold readings and judge by that.  So if we see them going up too fast, we taper things, but do allow for slight increases in skinfolds as long as the size gains are there. But I can say BF is definitely within reason.

You hit the nail on the head.  I plan on waiting until November to compete again and we are shooting for 180lbs before we start to diet.  It is just so damn fun being strong lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Well sob
Looks like a Hellava good program you got
going brutha. Crazy advancent I say .Now post more workout tips like the Dante trap program so this old man can learn more
new shit. I gotta get out east .. Im gonna need show dates too. Maybe i can grab a boeing out to it..


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

good improvements were you running anything during that time


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well sob
> Looks like a Hellava good program you got
> going brutha. Crazy advancent I say .Now post more workout tips like the Dante trap program so this old man can learn more
> new shit. I gotta get out east .. Im gonna need show dates too. Maybe i can grab a boeing out to it..



Some stuff is top secret lol  I can't let all of the cats out of the bag.  

But if you do head to east coast, you know how to get in touch with me and I'll take of you out here




Thunder46 said:


> good improvements were you running anything during that time



Thanks Thunder!  Nah, I'm on prescription HRT for life but haven't run any real cycles yet.  I wanna see how far I can push it with this and then step it up a notch.


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice improvements bro. Thickened up a lot. Definitely going up a class or 2 on the stage.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Some stuff is top secret lol  I can't let all of the cats out of the bag.
> 
> But if you do head to east coast, you know how to get in touch with me and I'll take of you out here
> 
> ...



Brother Im even more impressed you put in some hard work


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Brother Im even more impressed you put in some hard work



I really appreciate that Thunder.  It means a lot coming from someone such as yourself.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking good Atom!! Keep plugging away man its working.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 26, 2013)

:sSig_goodjob:


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Looking good Atom!! Keep plugging away man its working.





AnaSCI said:


> :sSig_goodjob:



Thanks Raj and Anasci!  Long way to go and I plan on hanging around in this sport for a while.  I just want to be true 5'2" freak!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Great job brother, very noticeable gains in a short period. You still have many months to go before you decide to cut down too, pretty cool! 

Scott is the man, he's up there with the best, if not the best, imo.

If you do not mind, what were your GI issues that you endured?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> Great job brother, very noticeable gains in a short period. You still have many months to go before you decide to cut down too, pretty cool!
> 
> Scott is the man, he's up there with the best, if not the best, imo.
> 
> If you do not mind, what were your GI issues that you endured?



Thanks BMJ! 

Yeah, no problem sharing. It was pretty complicated and lasted from September until almost thanksgiving. It started off with salmonella (PB recall) and I didn't know it was the PB so the gastroenterologist gave me anti-biotics but it kept coming back. Well the repeated doses of anti-biotics did a number on my intestines. I was in and out if the hospital because I couldn't hold any food in me and was deficient in all my nutrients. I was literally on the toilet every 20-40 minutes. I had 20-30 BMs a day!!!! So they had to IV me vitamins and fluids and let my intestines kind of rebuild. The doctor said I now basically have a permeable intestinal lining and certain foods will still fly right through me. It was rough for sure.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

Great gains!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> Great gains!!



And I don't anticipate them slowing down anytime soon


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 27, 2013)

Rock on brother!  Thickening up real nice. Good job.. T


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Rock on brother!  Thickening up real nice. Good job.. T



Thanks T-sizzle! Gonna try to push this to the triple thick level!


----------



## xvvfacevvx (May 6, 2013)

I could learn a thing or two from you on leg day.... I would like to see more shoulder width on ya....


----------



## AtomAnt (May 7, 2013)

xvvfacevvx said:


> I could learn a thing or two from you on leg day.... *I would like to see more shoulder width on ya*....



I agree 100%.  We have been trying some new things and getting creative since my shoulders have some issues from previous dislocations and and my left one was actually crushed.  

I appreciate the feedback


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 7, 2013)

awesome .... 40punds in 3.5mths !! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## xvvfacevvx (May 7, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I agree 100%.  We have been trying some new things and getting creative since my shoulders have some issues from previous dislocations and and my left one was actually crushed.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback



I'm glad u didnt take it the wrong way. But seriously your legs are thick and your hams are nicely developed. In the last year I really been able to bring out my delts by training them by themselves and started to do heavy reverse peck deck flys or bent over (head resting on top of a chair) and doing side raises. I found this to really round out my upper profile


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2013)

Your legs thickened up tremendously.  You must have been punishing those quads for the whole time.  Very impressive...


----------



## AtomAnt (May 7, 2013)

xvvfacevvx said:


> I'm glad u didnt take it the wrong way. But seriously your legs are thick and your hams are nicely developed. In the last year I really been able to bring out my delts by training them by themselves and started to do heavy reverse peck deck flys or bent over (head resting on top of a chair) and doing side raises. I found this to really round out my upper profile



Absolutely man, I think everyone on this board knows how to take a crtique the right way...not like a lot of other boards out there.

We are tossing in some new widowmakers for delts.  This current blast my shoulders seem to be coming in better and have more of a capped look.  

Another thing that I feel gives the impression having narrower shoulders is my lat width, which we are also working on.  



chrisr116 said:


> Your legs thickened up tremendously.  You must have been punishing those quads for the whole time.  Very impressive...



Litterally blacking out after sets, puking, and/or collapsing to the ground...yeah, I'd say I push them pretty hard.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2013)

I think you know what to do...carefull with the new girl cause the hip action can give u wide obliques. My 2 cents...


----------



## AtomAnt (May 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I think you know what to do...carefull with the new girl cause the hip action can give u wide obliques. My 2 cents...



Good call...I'll start making her do more of the work haha :headbang:


----------



## Big-John (May 7, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Good call...I'll start making her do more of the work haha :headbang:



Tell her to ride you like a Red Russian Race Horse! :sFi_yeeha:


----------



## srd1 (May 8, 2013)

Damn atom serious results man you have to be proud of the hard work and effort youve put in to get those results in such a short time. Keep those kind of gains up and and youll be a fucking freak in no time.


----------



## AtomAnt (May 8, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Tell her to ride you like a Red Russian Race Horse! :sFi_yeeha:



I have no idea what the fuck a russian race horse is, but I'll go for it lol



srd1 said:


> Damn atom serious results man you have to be proud of the hard work and effort youve put in to get those results in such a short time. Keep those kind of gains up and and youll be a fucking freak in no time.



Thanks.  I actually plan on competing again in the bamtamweights this year.  I should come in right at the top of the class weight wise. And if the conditioning I bring is within the relative ballpark of what I brought last time, I'll be looking nasty.

Once I gained the weight, I started getting some really strange pain, burning sensations in my limbs so I just dropped a few pounds, still sitting at 160lbs, but now I look a fuck ton leaner and don't have the same pain.  Since there wasn't any nerve damage, my doc said it was likely from the rapid change in weight that was compressing my joints and organs and my body wasn't adjusted and the fact I have a desk job, so it compounds the effect.


----------



## Big-John (May 8, 2013)

Im just messing with you man. And congrats on your results!


----------



## AtomAnt (May 8, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Im just messing with you man. And congrats on your results!



I know you're messing, but still, what the hell is a russian race horse?


----------



## Big-John (May 8, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I know you're messing, but still, what the hell is a russian race horse?



That is just a stupid saying me and my brother made up when we was young. But its sounds awesome when you tell a woman to do it! lol :headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2013)

Hey AA. was looking at the pics. I see why you are womped on sore often .
You are putting in the work and it really shows. Props to you bud.... T


----------



## Iron (May 12, 2013)

Great gains Atom.


----------

